# Hechtfischen Norwegen-Bilder



## Globetrotter (31. Mai 2004)

Hier als Nachtrag noch ein paar Bilder.#:
Das war  Anfang Mai 2003 am Tyri/Steinsfjord


----------



## Kunze (31. Mai 2004)

*AW: Hechtfischen Norwegen-Bilder*

Hallo Globetrotter!

Petri Heil zu diesen Hechten. :m

Feine Fotos. #h


----------



## ThomasL (1. Juni 2004)

*AW: Hechtfischen Norwegen-Bilder*

hallo Globetrotter

schöne Bilder #6 , muss ja nicht immer Meeresangeln sein in Norge.


----------



## Ewigofi (1. Juni 2004)

*AW: Hechtfischen Norwegen-Bilder*

Jau, wirklich gut!


----------



## HUMPEN (1. Juni 2004)

*AW: Hechtfischen Norwegen-Bilder*

Schöne Fische. Glückwunsch dazu! Deshalb fährt man da hin, oder!


----------



## Truttafriend (1. Juni 2004)

*AW: Hechtfischen Norwegen-Bilder*

Genial #6 

Ich werde es auch mal auf Hecht in Norge versuchen. Danke für den Bericht und die Bilder #h


----------



## ollidi (2. Juni 2004)

*AW: Hechtfischen Norwegen-Bilder*

Starke Fische. :m Man sollte auch mal im Süßwasser sein Glück versuchen.


----------



## Holger F. (4. Juni 2004)

*AW: Hechtfischen Norwegen-Bilder*

Petri heil zu den schönen Erfolg. #r 

Ich sehe es genauso wie Ollidi mit dem Süsswasser.

Deswegen versuche ich es gleich mal nächstes Wochenende
am Edersee. #v 

Gruß Holger


----------



## du-Lumb-du (4. Juni 2004)

*AW: Hechtfischen Norwegen-Bilder*

des isch ä ganz subba sach mit denne hechte da obbe un weil i au noch n monat warte muss gähts bei mir heit nacht um elfe los um hier im baggersee au n paar von denne kollege zu verhafte   noch dreiähalb stunde


----------



## du-Lumb-du (4. Juni 2004)

*AW: Hechtfischen Norwegen-Bilder*

un des gäht dann bis sonndag weiter.......olé


----------



## Blauortsand (4. Juni 2004)

*AW: Hechtfischen Norwegen-Bilder*

Schöne Fische besonders deren Zeichnung - Herzlichen!


----------



## Fisher (5. Juni 2004)

*AW: Hechtfischen Norwegen-Bilder*

wirklich tolle fische prti heil...

gruß fisher :a


----------



## dany345 (20. Juli 2004)

*AW: Hechtfischen Norwegen-Bilder*

muss man in norge zalen um dort zu angeln das habe ich so gehört!!!!!würde mich auf antworten freuen


----------



## Globetrotter (22. Juli 2004)

*AW: Hechtfischen Norwegen-Bilder*

Hallo dany,



also ich wüsste nicht das man etwas zahlen muss.Hatte bei Elchferien ganzes

Paket gebucht,vielleicht war dort eine Linzenzgebühr dabei.#c 


Gruss Globetrotter


----------



## Jirko (22. Juli 2004)

*AW: Hechtfischen Norwegen-Bilder*

hallo dany #h

für das fischen in den fjorden und küstenregionen norges, werden keine gebühren erhoben - hier gilt für alle, kostenfreies angeln bis auf die beachtung einiger reglementierungen (verbot des angeln an lachsfarmen - abstand mindestens 100m, angelverbot ohne lizenz unmittelbar an den mündungsbereichen der lachsflüsse, verbot mit lebenden köderfisch zu fischen).

für das angeln an den binnengewässern norwegens, mußt du in den meisten fällen lizenzen bzw. angelkarten erwerben. postämter, touristenbüros oder auch angelgeschäfte in naheliegenden orten bieten diese karten zum verkauf an.

an den süßwasserfjorden norwegens (tyrifjord, randsfjord, steinsfjord usw.), gibt es meines wissens nach keine zu entrichtenden gebühren - kann mich aber auch täuschen #h


----------



## Bormasch (4. März 2006)

*AW: Hechtfischen Norwegen-Bilder*

Moin!



			
				Jirko schrieb:
			
		

> an den süßwasserfjorden norwegens (tyrifjord, randsfjord, steinsfjord usw.), gibt es meines wissens nach keine zu entrichtenden gebühren - kann mich aber auch täuschen


 
Weiss vielleicht jemand, ob das stimmt?

Ich habe eigentlich schon alles gelesen, was es hier im Forum zum Thema Hechtangeln in Norwegen gibt. Es gibt leider nur ganz wenig Informationen und die fast nur über Steinsfjord. Nicht, dass jetzt jemand denkt, dass ich was gegen Steinsfjord habe. Nein. #h Ich möchte nur mehr Informationen über Steinsfjord sowie andere Hecht-(Zander-, Barsch-)gewässer in Norwegen bekommen. Was ich bis jetzt mitbekommen habe, dass es in Raum Oslo sowie an der schwedischen Grenze viele solche Gewässer gibt. Aber blind von einem blauen Fleck auf der Landkarte zu dem anderen zu fahren und hoffen, dass man auch irgendwann ein gutes Gewässer entdeckt, wird wohl viel zu lange dauern, und die kostabre Zeit würde ich am besten beim Angeln verbringen. Also, liebe Boardies, wenn jemand einen oder anderen Tipp für mich hat, dann nichts wie raus damit.  

Habe ich glatt vergessen. Wir haben es eigentlich vor in den Zelten zu übernachten. Wie sieht es damit aus? |kopfkrat Ich habe es mitgekriegt, dass wildzelten in Norwegen und auch Schweden geduldet wird. Wie sieht es nun mit den zum Zelten geeigneten Plätzen an den Binnenseen aus?

Für die vielen Tipps wäre ich sehr dankbar. |wavey:


----------

